# Black Friday Cyber Monday



## Vdark (Nov 12, 2020)

I've just started using japanese kitchen knives after reading up on some basics here. Seeing as Thanksgiving is coming soon I wanted to ask if anyone has any insight into what kind of deals we can expect to see for Black Friday or Cyber Monday this year or should I refer to previous year's postings? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dhoff (Nov 12, 2020)

Welcome Vdark 

Not to be unfriendly, but I would recommend using the search tool, I've seen many threads with this exact question.


----------



## AT5760 (Nov 12, 2020)

Welcome. I think Knifewear (Canada) has some sales next Monday. That's all that I've noticed for this year. I think Korin may have had some sales last year.


----------



## Vdark (Nov 12, 2020)

Dhoff said:


> Welcome Vdark
> 
> Not to be unfriendly, but I would recommend using the search tool, I've seen many threads with this exact question.


No, you're good. I did and found some from last year but didn't know if there has been any new I should be checking out. We can close this thread.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Nov 12, 2020)

If historical precedent holds, epicedge should have a decent black friday sale. I was waiting for their Hinoura to become more reasonably priced, but thanks to my fickle tastes I'm not into kurouchi anymore.

You must be new here, welcome to the forum  No need to close the thread, we have plenty of far less relevant discussions all the time.


----------



## Vdark (Nov 12, 2020)

Thanks, yes new here and new to the knife world. I'm still trying to figure out what I like so any chance on a good deal either from BST or any retailer for a different kind of knife is another opportunity. Also learning about how scarcity seems to play a role in the market price - but that's for me to keep reading about more.


----------



## LostHighway (Nov 12, 2020)

Along with Epicurean Edge, JNS, To Go, and K&S usually have some sale items.. Personally I find the EE sale mildly annoying as they change the items every few hours so you have stay on top of it. The changes on the other sites tend to be at much slower pace although high demand or limited stock items can still come and go quickly.


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 12, 2020)

Togo isn't doing black friday/cyber monday. 

Knifewear has the garage sale starting the 16th.


----------



## Nemo (Nov 12, 2020)

Ahhh....
The traditional pre-BFCM "where can I expect to find a good deal" question. 

Answers above seem pretty right. I've personally had some good deals on interesting knives at KnS over the years.


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 14, 2020)

JCK doing pre-black Friday sale now.


----------



## Ruso (Nov 14, 2020)

If the person is new to this hobby, they might not know all this abbreviations.
JCK - Japanese Chef Knife - Japanese Knives | Japanese Chef Knives & Kitchen Knives Store
ToGo - Chef Knives to Go - https://www.**************.com/
KnS(K&S) - Knives and Stones - Knives and Stones, US
JNS - Japanese Natural Stones - Japanese Natural Stones Toishi


----------



## ModRQC (Nov 14, 2020)

Sharp Knife Shop has Fall Sale - then again, he always has a sale, doesn't mean prices are right unless they are.

MTC is offering 20% on some items - of note Sukenari, Kintaro, Kanetsugu

JCK sale so far isn't what I'd call super bargain. I'd say in order of 5-10% off, but I didn't really calculate. Edit: at least it's store wide.

Cook's Edge had a 5 year anniversary sale that just ended. I expect they'll have one for the Black Friday, but so far nothing else came up.

Knifewear is putting so much front on the event that I guess Monday by noon they won't have much of the good ones anymore.


----------



## Robert Lavacca (Nov 14, 2020)

Wow togo is skipping black friday huh? I figured some places wouldn’t be doing it just because of the garbage year we’ve had. I’m going to be keeping an eye out but will probably behave. With cases rising who knows what’s going to happen with the culinary industry again.


----------



## deskjockey (Nov 15, 2020)

CKTG sales are up by ~25% so, that combined with shipping issues and not much staff has them waiting out COVID for better days ahead while trying to stay healthy.


----------



## adam92 (Nov 16, 2020)

JCK some knives recently price up more than 50% compared to last year.


----------



## deskjockey (Nov 16, 2020)

adam92 said:


> JCK some knives recently price up more than 50% compared to last year.



Not just JCK, a lot of Japanese resellers are up ~50% this year. I suspect this is driven by the bladesmiths as much as anything.


----------



## deskjockey (Nov 16, 2020)

I was trying to buy a Sugimoto CM-4030 and in the last 6 months, they are up by ~$70USD. Unfortunately, language barriers and credit card foreign transaction issues mean I missed my little cleaver purchase, and now prices are up along with layoffs so, an expensive cleaver isn't coming my way anytime soon.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Nov 16, 2020)

I emailed bernal last year and they said they don't do black friday cyber monday. Not sure about this year. JKI didn't do bfcm either last year iirc.

Last year KnS had a few honyakis for 30-35% off for a few days. Epic Edge had some denkas on sale for a few hours. JNS had 15% off on most things for quite a while. Home Butcher had zkramers for 25% off last year.


----------



## Robert Lavacca (Nov 16, 2020)

Knifewear actually has 100g uchigumori fingerstones for $20. That’s a pretty good deal!


----------



## deskjockey (Nov 17, 2020)

deskjockey said:


> I was trying to buy a Sugimoto CM-4030 and in the last 6 months, they are up by ~$70USD. Unfortunately, language barriers and credit card foreign transaction issues mean I missed my little cleaver purchase, and now prices are up along with layoffs so, an expensive cleaver isn't coming my way anytime soon.





Sugimoto CM4030 Chopper Stainless Steel Japanese Cleaver Kitchen Knife 19cm x 9cm


----------



## Vdark (Nov 23, 2020)

View attachment 103960


----------



## damiano (Nov 23, 2020)

Can someone pls confirm JKI does not do sales? And if JNS has a sale, will this also apply as an extra to already discounted prices, seeing that the discount is across the site?


----------



## deskjockey (Nov 23, 2020)

Wahnamhong said:


> Can someone pls confirm JKI does not do sales? And if JNS has a sale, will this also apply as an extra to already discounted prices, seeing that the discount is across the site?



JKI doesn't have sales to the best of my knowledge. JCK (Koki) has limited sales but, usually not a significant discount, though his prices are generally what many retailers would consider a "sale price".


----------



## deskjockey (Nov 23, 2020)

deskjockey said:


> Sugimoto CM4030 Chopper Stainless Steel Japanese Cleaver Kitchen Knife 19cm x 9cm









Fast 2-day delivery! Hit Shreveport, LA one day and my mailbox the next.


----------



## AT5760 (Nov 24, 2020)

Coutelier Nola has a sale live through Monday.


----------



## Dull_Apex (Nov 26, 2020)

KnS Au have a BFCM page up in preparation:








BFCM2020 SALE


Knives and Stones Sydney, is a professional Japanese kitchenware supplier based in St Peters, Sydney, Australia. We specialize in high-end handmade Japanese kitchen knives and sharpening stones. Our showroom is one of the biggest in Australia, give us a call today!




www.knivesandstones.com.au


----------



## ModRQC (Nov 26, 2020)

The next few days ought to be interesting. Meanwhile BST is thriving, and that's not counting what will happen when Cyber Monday will be done with - I expect a lot other BSTs to make up for purchases.


----------



## nexus1935 (Nov 26, 2020)

Chubo Knives has 10% off right now


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand (Nov 26, 2020)

the KnS BFCM sale page has gone live


----------



## Robert Lavacca (Nov 26, 2020)

Honestly, black friday and cyber monday are both great. Most of the time you can find better deals on BST here though lol.


----------



## timebard (Nov 26, 2020)

Robert Lavacca said:


> Honestly, black friday and cyber monday are both great. Most of the time you can find better deals on BST here though lol.



Well, someone's gotta do the rest of us a solid and buy new knives to feed into BST!

Also, EpicEdge has a black Friday ~10% discount (20 off 200, 50 off 500, etc) but as they mention it's not valid with other offers, I suspect it won't stack with the standard forum member deal. From their front page also looks like they have some individual knives at bigger discounts but they're not all in one place...


----------



## Chang (Nov 26, 2020)

goddamn, cleancut's 15% discount is AMAZING for US based customers


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Nov 26, 2020)

Buy now and save 15%, or not buy and save 100%.


----------



## Gregmega (Nov 26, 2020)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Buy now and save 15%, or not buy and save 100%.


----------



## Gregmega (Nov 26, 2020)

You can NEVER go wrong with Guy Fieri, I stand by this statement- please discuss


----------



## labor of love (Nov 26, 2020)

Robert Lavacca said:


> Honestly, black friday and cyber monday are both great. Most of the time you can find better deals on BST here though lol.


The real Black Friday on kkf happens in bst. People start moving their used knives to buy Black Friday knives, and sometimes so they can afford the holidays. 
Either way there’s usually an increase in cool stuff for sale in bst in December.
Stay frosty


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 26, 2020)

Anyone know if there is a BF/CM deal on Knuckle Sandwich knives?


----------



## drsmp (Nov 27, 2020)

$5 off and almost free if you sign up for a credit card!!! Super rare Bowie tip variant and a quick draw holster thrown in for free. Only 11 left , better hurry


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 27, 2020)

Thanks man! I'm going to have a lot of happy relatives this x-mas. Hell, I may gift one to marc4pt0 as well!


----------



## Chang (Nov 27, 2020)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Buy now and save 15%, or not buy and save 100%.



but then you’re left with 0%naif


----------



## labor of love (Nov 27, 2020)

Knives that are on sale...are on sale for a reason. So unless it’s something you were thinking about buying 3 months ago...saving $20 shouldn’t effect your decision.


----------



## Gregmega (Nov 27, 2020)

While it’s no secret I’m a huge Fieri fan, I gotta get focused back to the hunt. K&S AU is slowly populating some of his usual crazy deals as the day (night?) goes on.


----------



## Alder26 (Nov 27, 2020)

drsmp said:


> $5 off and almost free if you sign up for a credit card!!! Super rare Bowie tip variant and a quick draw holster thrown in for free. Only 11 left , better hurryView attachment 104415


Hot damn! I'd like to see them try and keep me outta Flavor Town when I've got this bad larry


----------



## TSF415 (Nov 27, 2020)

Chang said:


> goddamn, cleancut's 15% discount is AMAZING for US based customers



Yea that's where I bought my Munetoshi. The prices are listed with vat so you take 20% of listed price and then 15% off that makes for a hell of a deal on a few of their knives. I believe shipping is $30-$40.


----------



## Vdark (Nov 27, 2020)

TSF415 said:


> Yea that's where I bought my Munetoshi. The prices are listed with vat so you take 20% of listed price and then 15% off that makes for a hell of a deal on a few of their knives. I believe shipping is $30-$40.


Which did you think were a hell of a deal? Asking for a friend.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 27, 2020)

Chang said:


> goddamn, cleancut's 15% discount is AMAZING for US based customers


Wait, hold up. What? Damn.


----------



## Gregmega (Nov 27, 2020)

Just wish they (CC) had something that really grabbed me- had great service and purchases in the past, but alas my eyes belong to other blades these days. Unless I’m missing something?


----------



## Gregmega (Nov 27, 2020)

Gotta say re: EE’s sale this year is a lot easier on the brain. Crazy they use to release new specials every few hours for 3 days straight. Whatta grind (badoom-pish). Can’t even imagine how those guys manage all that inventory.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 27, 2020)

EE had a Yoshikane dammy v2 petty old stock last I checked (couple weeks ago) those things are extremely old stock lol. Pretty nice piece someone should take a gander at.


----------



## Gregmega (Nov 27, 2020)

labor of love said:


> EE had a Yoshikane dammy v2 petty old stock last I checked (couple weeks ago) those things are extremely old stock lol. Pretty nice piece someone should take a gander at.


Still kick myself for letting the last western go to velgard a few years ago from Bernal. Oh god an the prices back then. Uuuuuuuuggghhhh


----------



## TSF415 (Nov 27, 2020)

Gregmega said:


> Just wish they (CC) had something that really grabbed me- had great service and purchases in the past, but alas my eyes belong to other blades these days. Unless I’m missing something?



No I don't think youre missing much. Limited selection but good deals for some.



Vdark said:


> Which did you think were a hell of a deal? Asking for a friend.



They carry the Munetoshi for cheaper than anywhere else I've seen. Shiro Kamo seems to be a bit cheaper too.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 27, 2020)

Yep. It’s still there.


Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Nov 27, 2020)

The EE deal is actually worse than their usual 10% discount for KKF members, so I kinda expected more than that. Maybe 30% off on a denka or restocking some of their Watanabe would be nice. Their Watanabes were really fairly priced.


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand (Nov 27, 2020)

JNS has a sale






Sale - Japanese Natural Stones







www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## Robert Lavacca (Nov 27, 2020)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> The EE deal is actually worse than their usual 10% discount for KKF members, so I kinda expected more than that. Maybe 30% off on a denka or restocking some of their Watanabe would be nice. Their Watanabes were really fairly priced.


Yeah.. their discount on the hinoura as 270 I was looking at brought it down to what some websites price them normally at. Eh.. I have shihan coming up in Feb. Better off saving.


----------



## daveb (Nov 27, 2020)

Korin has a 20% off on all knives. This morning they posted that a nice selection of entry level (100ish) knives will be sold with a free saya. Might be shopping for gifts.


----------



## daveb (Nov 27, 2020)

Gregmega said:


> You can NEVER go wrong with Guy Fieri, I stand by this statement- please discuss



Douche. Defined.


----------



## Ruso (Nov 27, 2020)

What happened to the old day BF, when Katos were dicounted 30% Shigs could have been bought for $200, EE with massive sales. Ahhhh


----------



## nexus1935 (Nov 27, 2020)

K&S US has 10% off sitewide right now


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 27, 2020)

Sharpening Supplies has a sale going on.


----------



## Vdark (Nov 27, 2020)

nexus1935 said:


> K&S US has 10% off sitewide right now


Unfortunately I do not believe it will stack with the locals nyc discount..


----------



## Danzo (Nov 27, 2020)

daveb said:


> Douche. Defined.


his shtick is ridiculous but i hear he's quite the philanthropist.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Nov 27, 2020)

Danzo said:


> his shtick is ridiculous but i hear he's quite the philanthropist.


Hard to blame him for America's poor taste. He seems like a normal dude who understands what it takes to become popular in this cultural landscape of garbage.


----------



## daveb (Nov 27, 2020)

I did catering for the area retailer of his knives, caught an invite for one of his DDD episodes. When camera was on, nicest guy in the world. When camera was off he was quite the douche.

And his knives sucked.


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 27, 2020)

daveb said:


> I did catering for the area retailer of his knives, caught an invite for one of his DDD episodes. When camera was on, nicest guy in the world. When camera was off he was quite the douche.
> 
> And his knives sucked.


I've heard that also from someone that worked at Johnny Garlic's. Wasn't sure if it was true or not.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Nov 27, 2020)

say it ain't so  ah well, time to unbleach my frosted tips


----------



## jankdc (Nov 27, 2020)

Shi Ba Zi (Shibazi) Mulberry 9" Cleaver F-208-1 for under $34.


----------



## Gregmega (Nov 28, 2020)

daveb said:


> I did catering for the area retailer of his knives, caught an invite for one of his DDD episodes. When camera was on, nicest guy in the world. When camera was off he was quite the douche.
> 
> And his knives sucked.


I’ve heard similar stories.


----------



## ptang (Nov 28, 2020)

By coincidence, I once stumbled upon the production of an episode of Diners, Drive-ins, and Dives and I saw Guy screaming at someone on the phone like an unhinged lunatic. Maybe someone hurt his dog and it was warranted, but I kind of doubt it.


----------



## Robert Lavacca (Nov 28, 2020)

Vdark said:


> Unfortunately I do not believe it will stack with the locals nyc discount..


Whats going on for people in NY?


----------



## Dave Kinogie (Nov 28, 2020)

Anything for Rodriguez Butcher Supply this year? He usually does 20-25% off sitewide through Cyber Monday iirc.


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 28, 2020)

Robert Lavacca said:


> Whats going on for people in NY?


They get a discount because of sales tax?
Even though other regions have sales tax.






New Yorker Discount


I want to create a universal pricing in the US and can't figure out how to apply automatic discount for NY customers. Please kindly use coupon code: NEWYORKER to get 8% off for new york orders. The overall price should work out similar to states. Inputs from shopify experts welcome!




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## timebard (Nov 28, 2020)

Carbon Knife Co has a blanket store credit bonus for in-store purchases. According to their insta, some online deals will be coming up next month as well.


----------



## Nagakin (Nov 28, 2020)

They're doing it after all.


----------



## syinx (Nov 28, 2020)

Nagakin said:


> They're doing it after all.
> View attachment 104636


Wait who is this?


----------



## jacko9 (Nov 28, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> I've heard that also from someone that worked at Johnny Garlic's. Wasn't sure if it was true or not.


All that I can believe and our local Johnny Garlic's was a waste of money.


----------



## jacko9 (Nov 28, 2020)

syinx said:


> Wait who is this?


Epicurean Edge


----------



## Nagakin (Nov 28, 2020)

syinx said:


> Wait who is this?


Mb, yeah Epic Edge.


----------



## Isaiahm (Nov 28, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> ha
> They get a discount because of sales tax?
> Even though other regions have sales tax.
> 
> ...


It used to be if you were selling things online you'd only have to charge sales tax in states where you have employees/retail. So If you have a store in NY and ship to CA/PA/NJ or basically any other state they wouldn't charge tax. 

Could very well be that K&S is small enough to still get away with it


----------



## Up_dog128 (Nov 28, 2020)

How'd you guys find out about 15% off at cleancut? I'm not seeing it.
Did I miss it? Is it not happerning yet?


----------



## deskjockey (Nov 28, 2020)

Isaiahm said:


> It used to be if you were selling things online you'd only have to charge sales tax in states where you have employees/retail. So If you have a store in NY and ship to CA/PA/NJ or basically any other state they wouldn't charge tax.
> 
> Could very well be that K&S is small enough to still get away with it



It doesn't matter if you are a small business or a large one, if you get tagged for failure to collect sales tax, the fines are seriously hefty. Whether they (tax depts) spend time and resources to find you is a different matter. A Ma' and Pa' secondhand store might be overlooked but, a gun store or similar establishment probably won't get the same treatment.

*In terms of getting tagged for sales tax on out of state purchases, you can thank a lot of local merchants *who complained because Amazon and eBay shipped tax-free to states it didn't have warehouses in back in the early days. Today that is irrelevant for Amazon and local businesses can claim a level playing field but, we see how that has slowed down Amazon and WalMart from growing to even larger behemoths.

In my little local hometown, this sudden inflow of tax revenue, drove local stores out of business when the high school got their new $5million football stadium on a school bond that raised the local property and sales tax rates. Everyone just bought groceries, parts, tools, clothes, etc. in the next town over with lower sales tax where most worked anyway and, overall local tax revenues fell.

The good news though is the graduating class of my old high school of 30~40 students gets to enjoy a $5 million dollar football stadium while not having a functional library.

[Rant mode] Strong local business with a lower tax rate brought in lots of tax revenue and local employment. Doubling taxes didn't double tax revenue when local businesses failed and people had to work in the other local towns and shopped in those other towns. Such is life in an oil boom town. [/Rand mode]


----------



## daveb (Nov 28, 2020)

I must avoid political discourse here despite the temptation.

Recently bought a HVB suji from a Fl based retailer. Sales tax was to be just over $40. Had it shipped directly to Chris for a saya and sales tax went away. I like it.


----------



## tcmx3 (Nov 28, 2020)

deskjockey said:


> It doesn't matter if you are a small business or a large one, if you get tagged for failure to collect sales tax, the fines are seriously hefty. Whether they (tax depts) spend time and resources to find you is a different matter. A Ma' and Pa' secondhand store might be overlooked but, a gun store or similar establishment probably won't get the same treatment.



in Texas it's possible to get around sales taxes at local businesses if you are known enough / well liked enough and playing in a high enough strata for most things. to be fair, I havent bought any guns here and the last firearm I did purchase was before all this started so maybe that really is different, but I doubt it. it's a matter of will, not subject, IME.

tax accountants are very clever. I basically only pay sales tax on stuff I buy online from big enough retailers  frankly for a lot of the stuff I buy, not paying sales tax represents a bigger savings then what I'd get on a custom invoice these days. any business that gets caught... I mean pony up for the lawyers to keep it from getting to that point. 

this system sucks and I hate it. I think this is a non-political thing too, we just express our frustrations differently based on our perspectives. 

at least we dont have to deal with any VAT bull****.


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 28, 2020)

Isaiahm said:


> It used to be if you were selling things online you'd only have to charge sales tax in states where you have employees/retail. So If you have a store in NY and ship to CA/PA/NJ or basically any other state they wouldn't charge tax.
> 
> Could very well be that K&S is small enough to still get away with it


California wants their money. I'm technically supposed to pay taxes on any purchases made out of state that didn't charge California sales tax.


----------



## daveb (Nov 28, 2020)

Pls remind me, what do you get from Ca in exchange for those taxes?

Damn, I wasn't going there....


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 28, 2020)

daveb said:


> Pls remind me, what do you get from Ca in exchange for those taxes?
> 
> Damn, I wasn't going there....


Subsidizing other states? 
Buy spirits in a grocery store.


----------



## deskjockey (Nov 28, 2020)

tcmx3 said:


> in Texas it's possible to get around sales taxes at local businesses if you are known enough / well liked enough and playing in a high enough strata for most things. to be fair, I havent bought any guns here and the last firearm I did purchase was before all this started so maybe that really is different, but I doubt it. it's a matter of will, not subject, IME.
> 
> tax accountants are very clever. I basically only pay sales tax on stuff I buy online from big enough retailers  frankly for a lot of the stuff I buy, not paying sales tax represents a bigger savings then what I'd get on a custom invoice these days. any business that gets caught... I mean pony up for the lawyers to keep it from getting to that point.
> 
> ...



Texas does have a "use tax" for items purchased out of state that were not taxed.

Regarding firearms, as a former FFL, if the firearm was paid for by the purchaser and seller, it does not involve me beyond the transfer fee. That means tax liability remains with the seller and purchaser and not the transfer agent.

I like Police, Fire Departments, public roads, libraries, etc. so, REASONABLE taxation rates I'm fine with.


----------



## deskjockey (Nov 28, 2020)

daveb said:


> Pls remind me, what do you get from Ca in exchange for those taxes?
> 
> Damn, I wasn't going there....



It's getting a bit political but, personally, I don't believe in Socialism and ultra-liberal welfare states. California taxation and politics and far-left public policies are a real turn-off for me. Upstate New York is beautiful but, again the politics and taxation are simply too much for me. New Jersey and its draconian gun policies are too much for me and don't get me started on Chicago. I don't like gun violence more than anyone else but, when you outlaw guns, only criminals/outlaws will have them to terrorize the innocents.

I guess you could call me a libertarian because I don't care what consenting competent adults who are free of coercion to do or not do whatever they want in their private lives. I'm not opposed to helping those in real need of help either but, multigenerational learned helplessness is unacceptable. 

Multigenerational failing school systems are another common theme of widespread failure. And the loss of trades in public school systems at the alter of "no child left behind" and everyone must go to COLLEGE is a national disgrace. Not everyone needs to go to college and, just because you chose a different path does not mean you are dumb or inferior to someone else. In fact, some of the sharpest people around are independent craftsmen who may or may not have a diploma. After all, does my plumber really need an MBA?


----------



## tcmx3 (Nov 28, 2020)

deskjockey said:


> After all, does my plumber really need an MBA?



I can assure you no one needs an MBA.

In fact, I'd start taking them away from the people that have them.

The worst part about MBAs is they're always the ones talking about how people get "useless" degrees in the humanities when those are a lot more useful than a degree in how to answer emails passive-aggressively and leech off your ICs.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 29, 2020)

tcmx3 said:


> I can assure you no one needs an MBA.
> 
> In fact, I'd start taking them away from the people that have them.
> 
> The worst part about MBAs is they're always the ones talking about how people get "useless" degrees in the humanities when those are a lot more useful than a degree in how to answer emails passive-aggressively and leech off your ICs.


I'm currently in an MBA program...but I already have an M.A. in case it doesn't work out.


----------



## Robert Lavacca (Nov 29, 2020)

Up_dog128 said:


> How'd you guys find out about 15% off at cleancut? I'm not seeing it.
> Did I miss it? Is it not happerning yet?


Think it ended. It was weirdly just on thanksgiving day and not black friday.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Nov 29, 2020)

Guys, you need to take off your American glasses: nobody knew Black Friday in Europe before am*zo* started it also here in Europe. We’re also not celebrating Thanksgiving the way you do it...


----------



## JayS20 (Nov 29, 2020)

Actually it was only on Black Friday, not Thanksgiving. From a European perspective.


----------



## Robert Lavacca (Nov 29, 2020)

JayS20 said:


> Actually it was only on Black Friday, not Thanksgiving. From a European perspective.


Woops


----------



## deskjockey (Nov 29, 2020)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I'm currently in an MBA program...but I already have an M.A. in case it doesn't work out.



Good luck! MBA's have value to some people but, not most who get them. I'm a life long student of life which has taught me more than I ever learned in college.

On the Job Training is an often overused term but, what made me professionally successful was not what I learned at college getting an engineering degree, it was the things learned actually working and living life. Being a life long student of life worked very well for me. Whether it is the same for you I suspect depends a lot on what you expect out of life.

Now, after a serious derail from the OP's original post:

*Walton's has some good deals on meat processing equipment*, in my case a grinder and sausage stuffer about 25% off! 

Walton's Inc, and their Meatgistics site are both good places to start if you are interested in Jerky and Sausages in my case, and general meat processing overall.


----------



## deskjockey (Nov 29, 2020)

daddy yo yo said:


> Guys, you need to take off your American glasses: nobody knew Black Friday in Europe before am*zo* started it also here in Europe. We’re also not celebrating Thanksgiving the way you do it...



But what about the European holidays? Or have us "YANKS" just co-opted them like Saint Patricks day and Cinco de Mayo? 

When will we get a "Black Friday" equivalent for "_your_" holidays! And no, it doesn't have to be Black Bart or other Christmas themed holiday events like German Christmas markets! I'm thinking about harvest festivals, fall festivals, and similar things. Heck, maybe even a Queens 'birthday' marketing event?


----------



## daddy yo yo (Nov 29, 2020)

Thinking about it, we don’t celebrate St Patrick’s Day (Irish) either, or cinco de Mayo... Too many countries here in EU, each have their own holidays, except religion-based ones, of course.


----------



## deskjockey (Nov 29, 2020)

daddy yo yo said:


> Thinking about it, we don’t celebrate St Patrick’s Day (Irish) either, or cinco de Mayo... Too many countries here in EU, each have their own holidays, except religion-based ones, of course.



I can see that with local Monarch's whether Orange day in the Netherlands (King's Day, formally Queen's Day) or the British Queen's "days" celebrations related to her birthday and bad weather.

Still though, Fall Harvest type holidays like Oktoberfest seems like a good one for Europe to start their own "Black Friday like" shopping spree! Springtime fairs and festivals are other opportunities too! That way, the holidays could cross borders and cultures and be more 'universal'. With EU controversies, normally I would think something related to that would be prime pickings for a "national" European holiday sort of like our 4th of July but, there seems to be a lot of regional pushback for the EU right now so probably not a likely option.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 29, 2020)

deskjockey said:


> Good luck! MBA's have value to some people but, not most who get them. I'm a life long student of life which has taught me more than I ever learned in college.
> 
> On the Job Training is an often overused term but, what made me professionally successful was not what I learned at college getting an engineering degree, it was the things learned actually working and living life. Being a life long student of life worked very well for me. Whether it is the same for you I suspect depends a lot on what you expect out of life.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the well wishes! Retired military and have lived in Europe, Saudi Arabia, and Asia, not counting all over the US, so I understand being a student of life sometimes is more valuable. No doubt it is for me.


----------



## Dull_Apex (Nov 29, 2020)

FYI, James posted this in his sub-forum:


pkjames said:


> Added "CYBER10" coupon for Australian site, enables 10% discount for most items excluding BFCM specials tab and a few other bulky items.


----------



## TSF415 (Nov 30, 2020)

Sick Yoshikane petty for cheap at EE



Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives


----------



## TSF415 (Nov 30, 2020)

TSF415 said:


> Sick Yoshikane petty for cheap at EE
> 
> 
> 
> Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives



That was weird... I thought hmmm maybe I should grab it and when I went back to the link it was $45 more!


----------



## jsph (Nov 30, 2020)

from the department of odd / random / left field: in canada, online, "bed bath & beyond" [yes, i know, i know...] has the miyabi birchwood 9.5" gyuto for... a pretty respectable price. likewise the miyabi "artisan", i think. both = SG2.

if anybody sees a good price on the 52100 carbon kramer 10" chef knife anywhere, please post. only special price on it anywhere seems to be the home butcher (?), where it's out of stock.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (Nov 30, 2020)

Could someone please PM me if they see any sweet deals on any dirt-cheap carbon Nakiri?


----------



## ModRQC (Nov 30, 2020)

Managed to score sweet deals from a Canadian vendor yet again. Doubled dip with an 10% e-mail subscription and 15% off the knives I wanted. Asked the vendor a couple of questions about the more mysterious unit I bought, and he mentioned in his answer that I shouldn't have been able to do that.

Told him I wouldn't have bought otherwise. 

So if you ever come across some PEI vendor with a nice online rebate and think about also subscribing to maximize it, I'm the one you should hate if it doesn't work.


----------



## jsph (Nov 30, 2020)

modrqc: very cute. nicely done. i'm curious, where'd the -15% came from? (not that you're supposed to be telling anybody, etc, etc.) i do see the -10% for the subscription offer, but that's it.


----------



## Gregmega (Nov 30, 2020)

jsph said:


> from the department of odd / random / left field: in canada, online, "bed bath & beyond" [yes, i know, i know...] has the miyabi birchwood 9.5" gyuto for... a pretty respectable price. likewise the miyabi "artisan", i think. both = SG2.
> 
> if anybody sees a good price on the 52100 carbon kramer 10" chef knife anywhere, please post. only special price on it anywhere seems to be the home butcher (?), where it's out of stock.


Check DC cutlery


----------



## jsph (Nov 30, 2020)

thanks, gregmega. ... but there, too, it seems to be the standard 349.99 it is pretty much everywhere else -- unless i'm missing something about a sale or deal.


----------



## ModRQC (Nov 30, 2020)

You just missed the sale, I guess, as of 23:59:59 yesterday.


----------



## zizirex (Nov 30, 2020)

ModRQC said:


> You just missed the sale, I guess, as of 23:59:59 yesterday.


What did you get from adam? they finally brig some nice Tanaka. I also score a nice deal from K&S yesterday.


----------



## ModRQC (Nov 30, 2020)

I was heading out to JNS myself if the double dip didn't work - they had a knife that I could have wanted, and stones that I did want. Also saw amazing deals on KNS - I guess you scored one of them.

Let me just say I scored nicely for now. Don't like tempting fates when Paypal is doing a pending-checkup on me because the order went south of 1K I guess... 

Edit: I ordered Friday, BTW, so I'm only guessing Adam was holding the sale through the weekend only, possibly only Friday and Saturday as he's closed on Sundays.


----------



## zizirex (Nov 30, 2020)

ModRQC said:


> I was heading out to JNS myself if the double dip didn't work - they had a knife that I could have wanted, and stones that I did want. Also saw amazing deals on KNS - I guess you scored one of them.
> 
> Let me just say I scored nicely for now. Don't like tempting fates when Paypal is doing a pending-checkup on me because the order went south of 1K I guess...
> 
> Edit: I ordered Friday, BTW, so I'm only guessing Adam was holding the sale through the weekend only, possibly only Friday and Saturday as he's closed on Sundays.


so you bought the Tanaka Damascus full 240?


----------



## ModRQC (Nov 30, 2020)

zizirex said:


> so you bought the Tanaka Damascus full 240?



you are killing my fates man. Can’t shy from the truth. Full workhorse Tanaka incoming. I know you’re only wishing that Paypal will mess me up - but I’ll just wire Adam the funds if that’s what it comes down to.


----------



## zizirex (Nov 30, 2020)

ModRQC said:


> you are killing my fates man. Can’t shy from the truth. Full workhorse Tanaka incoming. I know you’re only wishing that Paypal will mess me up - but I’ll just wire Adam the funds if that’s what it comes down to.


nice, I saw that one as well, but damn it's too much and I already took his Yoshi SKD months ago. I don't think I need another 240 right now. Tosho has a nice single bevel deal, but I still want a Garasuki and a Petty from Knifewear. I got a nice deal for Suji from K&S and it was my main priority anyway.


----------



## ModRQC (Nov 30, 2020)

As long as we’re having fun - and the ending « ds » that comes with fun usually.


----------



## daveb (Nov 30, 2020)

TSF415 said:


> That was weird... I thought hmmm maybe I should grab it and when I went back to the link it was $45 more!



With EE's sale, he who hesitates is knifeless. Good news is that if it didn't sell, it may pop up again over the course of the weekend


----------



## ian (Nov 30, 2020)

deskjockey said:


> It's getting a bit political but, personally, I don't believe in Socialism and ultra-liberal welfare states. California taxation and politics and far-left public policies are a real turn-off for me. Upstate New York is beautiful but, again the politics and taxation are simply too much for me. New Jersey and its draconian gun policies are too much for me and don't get me started on Chicago. I don't like gun violence more than anyone else but, when you outlaw guns, only criminals/outlaws will have them to terrorize the innocents.
> 
> I guess you could call me a libertarian because I don't care what consenting competent adults who are free of coercion to do or not do whatever they want in their private lives. I'm not opposed to helping those in real need of help either but, multigenerational learned helplessness is unacceptable.
> 
> Multigenerational failing school systems are another common theme of widespread failure. And the loss of trades in public school systems at the alter of "no child left behind" and everyone must go to COLLEGE is a national disgrace. Not everyone needs to go to college and, just because you chose a different path does not mean you are dumb or inferior to someone else. In fact, some of the sharpest people around are independent craftsmen who may or may not have a diploma. After all, does my plumber really need an MBA?



It sucks when your tax dollars are used for social programs you personally don’t need. Bad return on investment or whatever the correct term is?


----------



## tcmx3 (Nov 30, 2020)

I was trying real hard to not get another knife (because frankly, I dont need one) but it was too hard to resist getting a Toyama 240 now from JNS =/


----------



## Nagakin (Nov 30, 2020)

tcmx3 said:


> I was trying real hard to not get another knife (because frankly, I dont need one) but it was too hard to resist getting a Toyama 240 now from JNS =/


I feel it, lots of thinkers today. Trying to hold out and see if EE does a drop on Yoshi black before committing to something else.


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 30, 2020)

For the discerning lefty sushi chef:





__





Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives






www.epicedge.com


----------



## captaincaed (Nov 30, 2020)

Nagakin said:


> I feel it, lots of thinkers today. Trying to hold out and see if EE does a drop on Yoshi black before committing to something else.


I'll race you to it


----------



## Nagakin (Nov 30, 2020)

captaincaed said:


> I'll race you to it


Just let me borrow it for a week


----------



## captaincaed (Nov 30, 2020)

Nagakin said:


> Just let me borrow it for a week


K!


----------



## TSF415 (Nov 30, 2020)

daveb said:


> With EE's sale, he who hesitates is knifeless. Good news is that if it didn't sell, it may pop up again over the course of the weekend



Yea, lesson learned. I stuck between not looking every hour because I shouldn't buy anything and compulsively looking because Im going to find something.



captaincaed said:


> I'll race you to it



Good to know I'm not the only one with those hopes. lol

I'm still regret not buying the one you had sitting on bst for way too long.


----------



## Nagakin (Nov 30, 2020)

EE Denka discount is still more than direct


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Nov 30, 2020)

As far as I know, Hong Kong vendor KTH and Chinese vendor "蜡笔" sell the cheapest denka. "蜡笔” is cheaper but they don't speak English.


----------



## Robert Lavacca (Nov 30, 2020)

I honestly think they’re just rotating the same stuff with one or two things thrown in like from american makers. I’ve checked every two hours and have seen a lot of the same stuff. Their hinoura white steel prices seem a little high too. Was hoping they put some hinoura AS on sale but eh.. I don’t need to spend more money anyways . I thought I was going to break this weekend for sure but i’ve held out. I really would love a mune 240 again if anything but just don’t think getting another iron clad knife is what I need.


----------



## captaincaed (Nov 30, 2020)

Nagakin said:


> EE Denka discount is still more than direct


These are supposed to be vetted for better quality, but I'm not sure how they do it. The polished spine is nice. I'm not sure it's THAT nice. Cheaper at Canadian retailer also, never mind direct.


----------



## Robert Lavacca (Nov 30, 2020)

240 mab on EE. Probably cheaper direct also. Its $547 I believe. Pretty sure carbon had 240 yo mabs for $600 without a sale.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Nov 30, 2020)

$400-ish TF Mab. Still in stock now. I got mine from Strata for $350.








Morihei Hisamoto White #1 Gyuto 240mm Pakka Handle


Brand: Morihei 森平Profile: GyutoSize: 240mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Yasuki White (Shirogami) #1, Soft Stainless CladHandle: Pakka Western Total Length: 376mmEdge Length: 244mmHandle to Tip Length: 250mmBlade Height: 55mmThickness: 2.71mmHandle Length: 126mmWeight: 244gHand Orientation...




www.aiandomknives.com


----------



## Robert Lavacca (Nov 30, 2020)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> $400-ish TF Mab. Still in stock now. I got mine from Strata for $350.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always been curious about those. I was supposed to go Japan for my honeymoon this year but that didn’t happen. Was planning on just buying a larger TF in tokyo since I love the steel on my 180 mab gyuto. Maybe one day.


----------



## Gregmega (Nov 30, 2020)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> As far as I know, Hong Kong vendor KTH and Chinese vendor "蜡笔" sell the cheapest denka. "蜡笔” is cheaper but they don't speak English.


How’s the finish on them? Not that I could begin to find them but worth a shot


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Nov 30, 2020)

Gregmega said:


> How’s the finish on them? Not that I could begin to find them but worth a shot


Just regular finish nothing special.


----------



## Dull_Apex (Dec 3, 2020)

Does anyone want to do a "damage report" for this years sales? 

Because I purchased a handle for a knife I haven't bought and a stone holder & diamond plate for a stone I don't have...yet


----------



## Jeezuinn (Dec 3, 2020)

Dull_Apex said:


> Does anyone want to do a "damage report" for this years sales?
> 
> Because I purchased a handle for a knife I haven't bought and a stone holder & diamond plate for a stone I don't have...yet


1 knife with wife's approval.... that I haven't got yet


----------

